# sliding dovetails and keys



## mrbillski (May 26, 2007)

Hi, first time on this forum and I'm looking for help. I'm building a blanket chest from plans found in issue 172 of "Fine Woodworking". The author refers to a method of facing end grain with the use of sliding dove tail's and dovetail keys siting issue 170 of the same magazine. I have been unable to locate this issue and need help making these keys. 

Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

PM'd with info.

:thumbsup:


----------

